# A Blind Kitty Needs Help (NY, NJ)



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Forwarded from my group:

Hi everyone,

I was at my vet the other day with one of my kitties and the vet tech was pleading with me to try and help her find another kitty a home. Her boyfriend also works for another vet in NJ and there is young kitty who needs a home. He is a one year old kitty who was dumped off at this vets office in NJ. They neutered him and the anesthesia caused him to go blind. From the information I am getting he may get his sight back, but in the mean time we need to find this kitty a home. He is terrified because he can't see and he is living in a cramped cage at the vets office.

If there is anyone in the New York or New Jersey area do you think that you may be able to help this little guy? I am attatching his picture.

You can reach me at my email addy or by phone 914-376-1963

Thank you
Diane


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

It is too bad I live so far away. I would take him.  Poor kitty.


----------

